# [SOLVED] Win10 update broke spectrasonics (omnisphere, etc)



## chillbot (Jan 21, 2021)

Putting "Omnisphere" in the subject in case this gets searched for, though it's almost the entire product line. I can't believe I'm the only person this has happened to but searching the internet is coming up blank.

So Win10 update... have to reauthorize all spectrasonics products... fine, this has happened before. (Usually it's all my Engine libraries but this time Engine escaped unscathed.)

The issue is there is no "challenge code" in order to authorize. I emailed spectrasonics but had hoped maybe someone here could offer faster insight.

Omnisphere - the challenge code is just an error message
Keyscape - the challenge code is just an error message
Stylus - no challenge code at all, just blank
Trillian - authorized fine, no problem

I updated each to the latest version, ran them as standalone... um, rebooted... not sure what else to try aside from doing a rollback which we can do but right now it's really a bummer trying to work without omni/stylus which I use multiple times on every track.

EDIT: NEVERMIND. Fixed by launching DAW with "run as administrator". Maybe leaving this here will help someone else in the future...


----------



## wst3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Following... I have not applied the last couple updates, but I am going to run out of time to delay. Any idea which patch caused the problems?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 21, 2021)

We hadn't updated anything on my main computer for a number of years... I believe J said we didn't update to the latest one either. Looks like version 1909 now.


----------

